# Chercher des gens sur MSN



## ccciolll (25 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai installé le MSN Messenger, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour rechercher des gens.
Si on veut retrouver des vieux potes avec qui on a perdu contact (en espérant qu"ils soient aussi sur MSN) on fait ça comment ?
Sur le site MSN, j'ai vu 8 kilos de pub (déguisée en infos) mais pas un seul outil
Alors à quoi ça sert ce site ?


----------



## tib51 (25 Juillet 2006)

Je sais qu'avec Skype, il y a un annuaire intégré qui te permet de rechercher des gens, mais je ne sais pas s'il y a la même chose avec MSN, ou AIM.
Par contre je te conseille d'utiliser un autre logiciel que Messenger car ils sont très en retard par rapport à la verison pc. Il y a plein de logiciels gratuits comme aMsn, mercury etc.... qui te permettront d'être un peu plus à jour et de communiquer avec tes potes sous MSN.

Le seull truc qui manque cruellement est le support de la vidéo, toujours affreusement absent de la plupart des programmes utilisant le réseau Msn.


----------



## Aerochris (25 Juillet 2006)

MSN Messenger n'int&#233;gre pas d'annuaire comme Skype donc tu ne peux pas chercher des contacts. 

Par contre pour tib51, la webcam est support&#233;e par aMSN et Mercury mais la la vid&#233;oconf&#233;rence bien s&#251;r (c'est peut etre de ca que tu parle) 

Christopher


----------



## tib51 (25 Juillet 2006)

Euh j'ai pas trop compris la fin de ton message....
Je sais que la cam est supportée par certains logiciels (l'iSight l'est elle d'ailleurs? je ne me souviens plus...) mais on ne peut pas à l'heure actuelle faire de communication audio+vidéo avec quelqu'un sous msn. Avoir la vidéo sans l'audio..... C'est du bidouillage (surtout si on est obligé de lancer Skype en même temps pour pallier à ce manque.)
En ce qui me concerne je ne suis que sous iChat et j'ai mes contacts sous iChat/AIM, au moins je ne me pose pas de questions!    

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet originel, s'il n'y a pas d'annuaire, il doit bien avoir des sites où on peut trouver du monde (ça existe pour iChat, ça doit exister pour msn)


----------



## art-psy (31 Juillet 2006)

depuis quelques jours je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; sortir pour voir du monde - lol


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2006)

Si vous tenez à faire de la video conf avec vos potes MSN ce ne sont pas les solutions non msn qui manquent 
Eux aussi devront faire un tout petit geste: intégrer le logiciel qui le permet 
( skype wengo etc)
Et s'il ne le veulent pas , ben c'est qu'ils sont bornés, valent ils alors la peine d'être vus?


----------



## Original-VLM (31 Juillet 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> MSN Messenger n'intégre pas d'annuaire comme *Skype* donc tu ne peux pas chercher des contacts.



Euh... t'as déja réussi a faire fonctionner correctement cet annuaire.

Fais deux fois de suite la même recherche a deux secondes d'intervalles, tu vas voir ce qu'il va te sortir le bougre !!


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai installé le MSN Messenger, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour rechercher des gens.
> Si on veut retrouver des vieux potes avec qui on a perdu contact (en espérant qu"ils soient aussi sur MSN) on fait ça comment ?



Comment vous faites dans la _vraie vie_ pour rencontrer du monde?...  Vous ouvrez l'annuaire et choisissez un nom au hasard?  

Et pour tenter de retrouver de vieux potes, il existe des sites, comme Copains d'avant.



			
				art-psy a dit:
			
		

> depuis quelques jours je me suis décidé à sortir pour voir du monde - lol



Oui voilà...


----------



## Original-VLM (31 Juillet 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai installé le MSN Messenger, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour rechercher des gens.
> Si on veut retrouver des vieux potes avec qui on a perdu contact (en espérant qu"ils soient aussi sur MSN) on fait ça comment ?



MSN c'est bien plus facile pour les bonnes grosses allusions graveleuses 

... 15 / 20 ans, génération "KIKOO LOL SAVA"

PS : j'en ai 22 ouf !


----------

